
Strong types in C - telendram
https://fastcompression.blogspot.com/2019/01/the-type-system_19.html
======
corresponding
The way he uses an intermediate type to store an opaque type in the stack is
pretty nifty. Never thought of that one before (nor the risks of strict
aliasing, that part is still pretty nebulous)

~~~
ashbin_seler
never thought of using incomplete types to declare opaque types ! The rest of
the blog is way over the top for me ...

~~~
telendram
I'm fine with "just" `struct as strong type` part ...

